# Excel 2007 personal.xlsb won't automatically open



## suebrown (Apr 1, 2009)

My personal.xlsb file does not automatically open when excel starts. I have tried to delete and recreate the file. I know that Excel is going to the XLSTART folder and trying to open the files in there, because I changed the file extension and rec'd an error message when I restarted Excel. I have tried comparing Excel options/settings with others in my group but cannot find a difference. I have even deleted my file and used a coworker's file - which works for him (it contains the same universal macro's that we use for all of our files). But when I went to open excel, it still didn't open the personal.xlsb file.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

did you "Unhide" it? does it already have macro's in it or are you trying to add them for the first time....normally you have to record one so you can access it?


----------



## suebrown (Apr 1, 2009)

It already has the macro's in it. We recently converted to 2007, when we had 2003, it worked fine. I have tried 4 or 5 fixes, rename the old file, and create a new "dummy" one, then copy the macro's into the newly created one. Then I deleted the old file and replaced it with a co-worker's file - which works properly for him. Then I changed the file extension - when I did that, Excel gave me an error message, so at least I know it is going to the XLSTART folder to open files.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Funny I was just discussing this yesterday as we are migrating to 2007 in a few weeks.

What about copying the Personal.xlsb from a working computer and replacing it, or taking an old copy and do a File "save as" xlsb to the XLSTART?

Also to clarify, are you saying your coworker's file is still an XLS file ( "Then I changed the file extension") ?

found this article: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/930480


----------



## suebrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Ziggy - I took a copy of the personal.xls from my coworker (who's file works fine on his computer) and pasted into the XLSTART folder. Same problem. I also change the extension of the existing personal.xlsb to .xlsm to placate my husband who was trying to help me trouble shoot. While this didn't fix the problem, it did at least show that Excel is going to the XLSTART folder to get the files to open. So at least I know that function is working. So I've tried it with the .xlsb extension and the .xls extension and still it doesn't work. The other thing I tried was to deleted the existing personal.xlsb file and created a new personal.xlsb file and then copied my macro's into the newly created file. No luck - same proble. If I manually open the personal.xlsb file while in Excel, then the macros are available and work fine. But that defeats the purpose of using the personal.xlsb file. I also suffered through a 30 minute software reload - which is the only thing our company's tech support people know to do. That did not solve the problem either. Good luck on your migration. We struggled for a few months getting up the learning curve - some of my co-workers are still not as proficient as they used to be. Once you get used to the system - it is pretty nice. One other thing that we found out - our company apparently didn't buy the feature that allows you to use pattern fill for charts. Penny wise- pound foolish. You can insert a fish as a fill, but you cannot cross-hatch. Go figure.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

* backup your code to a text file.
try, deleting the Personal file all together from the XLSTART...then open Excel and record a new macro to the PERsonal file...the choice will still be there in macro's, then close excel completely, you will be prompted to save the Personal file... reopen to see if it is there, then paste your code into the new file.


----------



## suebrown (Apr 1, 2009)

HI Ziggy. I did what you suggested. The file is in the XLSTART folder, but does not open when I start excel. When I go to View Macros, the box is empty - no macro's.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

confirm your XLSTART is here...

C:\Documents and Settings\USER\Application Data\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART

so when you recorded the Macro you could see it placed a new copy into the XLSTART right?


----------



## suebrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep - it is there. Just can't get it to open when I restart Excel


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

hmm, I have 2007on a test machine so I have been looking at the settings.

just a couple of things to check...

macro security- make sure it is not too high

Trusted Locations: make sure XLSTART Folder is there

Also go to Advanced options on the general section: put the XLSTART directory in the "At startup..." section. I did it and it doesn't retain the location but might help to kick start it.

Hope I don't have to worry about this


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Ziggy1 said:


> Also go to Advanced options on the general section: put the XLSTART directory in the "At startup..." section. I did it and it doesn't retain the location but might help to kick start it.


This would be what I would check first. The XLSTART folder is great, but if the folder location has been changed from the default, it's more or less useless.


----------



## suebrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Ziggy & Zack - I checked both. The file is there in the XLSTART folder and the system goes there and opens the file. In one of my many attempts to figure this out, I renamed the file with a different extension. When I reopened Excel - I got an error message telling me it found a file with a wrong extension (or something to that effect). Based on getting the error message, I am assuming it is going to the XLSTART folder and opening all the files in there (which is just one - my personal.xlsb).


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

can you post a screen shot of the error?


----------



## suebrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Ziggy - seems like that is a bit beyond me. I thought I could do a print screen and insert it, but I can't. Suggestions on how to post a screen shot?


----------



## suebrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Latest update - while I was trying to re-create the error I rec'd yesterday, I found out that if I change the extension to .xlsa the file works .xls or .xlsb does not and .xlsm gives an error message.


----------



## RHurlburt (Oct 31, 2003)

Interesting.
I had basically the same problem as suebrown, changed the file extension to .xlsa and it now appears for me to use in the Macro box.

As for the screen shot, you might try Gadwin PrintScreen. Google it. Free and you can select any portion of the screen you might want.

http://www.gadwin.com/printscreen/


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

RHurlburt said:


> As for the screen shot, you might try Gadwin PrintScreen. Google it. Free and you can select any portion of the screen you might want.
> 
> http://www.gadwin.com/printscreen/


I was going to suggest it as well, I love that program, it snaps screenshots and saves them for you, you need to configure so it doesn't pop up everything, and change file typ to Jpeg from bmp.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hit Print Screen on your keyboard, go to Paint, press Ctrl + V. Change attributes to zoom down size if need be. Save, then add as attachment.

For the file extensions, are you just manually changing them, or are you using the Save As functionality in Excel? You can't just change it manually. Totally different file structures.


----------



## RHurlburt (Oct 31, 2003)

First, manually changed to "XLSA", then used Excel to load. Once loaded, made sure the macros appeared in the macro selection by selecting the workbook, "XLSA". Then, selected "New" workbook to load and initiated a save as "XLSM" and "XLS". The "XLSM" picks up in new books.

Sounds complicated, but everything is a go.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

RHurlburt said:


> Sounds complicated, but everything is a go.


What do you mean "is a go"?


----------

